# Socket IPV6_BINDANY option bind connection timeout.



## latwe (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello, I creating a socket()  in C language with bind() method for bind non-local ipv6 address. When try connect getting timeout error. In Linux i used AnyIP feature and very good working.

In man page:

```
If    the IP_BINDANY option is enabled on a SOCK_STREAM, SOCK_DGRAM or a
     SOCK_RAW socket, one can bind(2) to any address, even one not bound to
     any available network interface in    the system.  This functionality    (in
     conjunction with special firewall rules) can be used for implementing a
     transparent proxy.     The PRIV_NETINET_BINDANY privilege is needed to set
     this option.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2022)

This is more a "Userland programming and Scripting" question, thread moved.


----------



## latwe (Jul 28, 2022)

Okay. In this case i need configure *rtadvd * or *firewalls* ?

I still getting below message:

`connect() failed. Operation timed out , code: 60`

In linux same problem but when adding loopback address binding any address.

`ip -6 route add local 2001::123/32 dev lo`


Please help me. This is urgency also i managing server.


----------

